# Le Mans 24hr motorcycle September



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone else thinking of going we should be there from the thursday 22nd September be nice to meet up with you... there's some mention of a good headline act there as well, but I have not seen any mention of it my self :roll:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

nope, I don't do corners, but you have a good time :lol: 

but anyway, just be very careful as the filth over there will actively go out of their way to entrap speeders :evil: 

radar detectors now attract very large fines, I know of someone getting a 750 euro fine.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi thanks for that, I don't do two wheels LOL prefer to have at least a wheel in each corner, Di has had bikes in the past the last of which was Kawasaki ninja 900 

this is who is headlining have a look and see if that might change you mind....

http://www.lemans.org/en/news/Status_Quo_at_the_Le_Mans_24_Hours_for_Motorbikes-_3330.html


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

It's true you have to be careful but there is so much road to play with and so few coppers. 
Also French motorists like bikes and tip you off where they are. Unlike British car drivers who just snigger behind their steering wheels and hope you get nicked.

Steve


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

It a culture of control over here.... you get done by the woodentops if you are discovered to help other people.... in south africa its fare game there as the woodentops hide to trap you so the traffic worn others.... and the do gooders come in on this one as well there's laws and the speed limits etc...... definatley a money make racket, so people say.. :roll:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Is there anyone who is going to Le Mans at the end of september, if so will be pleased to meet up with you 

I have set up a informal meet just sign up if you folks with to

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=331


----------

